# Faulkner Pontiac - Car Show this FRIDAY



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Faulkner Pontiac of West Chester, PA puts a great show on the 2nd Friday of every month. I usually take my '05 Goat. I'd be sweet to get a few others there. Stop on by. :cheers


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

My car will still be in the shop until end of next week but I will make it for the next one if I remember.


----------



## GTO69 (Apr 24, 2006)

I'll be there


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

GTO69 said:


> I'll be there


Excellent. Did I meet you there last year? (Black '69 Goat?) Anyhow, I hope the weather cooperates. They are great shows.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> Excellent. Did I meet you there last year? (Black '69 Goat?) Anyhow, I hope the weather cooperates. They are great shows.


PAGOAT - Car is still in California but is anyone welcome? Would love to go.
What time?


----------



## MRGOATS (May 25, 2006)

*show times*

it is from 6-9


----------

